# Hopefully i am in basic my early 09



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (5 Dec 2008)

finally did it i have been planning to join the forces since i was 14 and now i am 19.

The story so far well i live in port alberni bc a small logging type town and i lucked out and there was a reqruiter visiting my city so i gave him my forms and all my id's to copy and three days later i got a call from booking and testing in victoria telling me to be at CFB comox on thursday nov 27 two days after the call i headed to comox did my aptitude (passed) my medicals(passed) and my interview (was told i was a great canidate for the infantry) and now 1 full week later i am just playing the waiting game since they told me to call them in two weeks after my testing if they havent called me.


YAY I AM EXCITED 

i am going to quit my job soon so that i can take on more time with family now and get into a more vigorus fitness routine


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2008)

Don't quit your job until you have a firm offer.  The "waiting game" could be long or short depending on what trade you have applied for.
See this post.

On a side note, you may want to use proper punctuation, capitalization, etc.  Your post was difficult to read.


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (7 Dec 2008)

I would stay at work but I am working graveyards then sleeping all day. By the time I wake up the Gym I am a member of is closed due to winter hours.


Thanks for the heads up about the deficiencies in my last post I tried to improve this time.


ushup: ushup: ushup:


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2008)

AJ OLSEN said:
			
		

> I would stay at work but I am working graveyards then sleeping all day. By the time I wake up the Gym I am a member of is closed due to winter hours.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the deficiencies in my last post I tried to improve this time.



Can you go work out at the gym when you finish work instead of before?

Yes, quite improved, thanks!


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (7 Dec 2008)

No my gym doesn't open till 11 in December. ???


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Dec 2008)

AJ OLSEN said:
			
		

> No my gym doesn't open till 11 in December. ???


Work out at home 

I hope that I'll be at basic training early next year as well. What trades do you have chosen?


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (7 Dec 2008)

Infantry  combat engineer and artillery


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (11 Dec 2008)

wow things are sure moving fast... Ok let me start at the beginning... Its monday morning the phone rings i don't answer it then my cell rings right after so i answer it. I hear a pleasant voice on the other end``this is mcpl *********** your file manager at CFRC victoria we just recieved most of your paperwork back from HQ and it all cheks out we are just waiting for your security assesment i will call you immediatly when i hear anything and i hope that is before christmas. I agreed that that would be a nice christmas present to me to be merit listed....


hope it comes soon......

ushup:


----------



## FastEddy (11 Dec 2008)

AJ OLSEN said:
			
		

> wow things are sure moving fast... Ok let me start at the beginning... Its monday morning the phone rings i don't answer it then my cell rings right after so i answer it. I hear a pleasant voice on the other end``this is mcpl *********** your file manager at CFRC victoria we just recieved most of your paperwork back from HQ and it all cheks out we are just waiting for your security assesment i will call you immediatly when i hear anything and i hope that is before christmas. I agreed that that would be a nice christmas present to me to be merit listed....
> 
> 
> hope it comes soon......
> ...




Good Luck and keep up the physical. P.S are you just getting up or haven't been to bed Soldier.

Just Joking.

Cheers.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Dec 2008)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Good Luck and keep up the *psychical*.



We have psychics in the Military??    Just kidding!


----------



## forza_milan (11 Dec 2008)

AJ OLSEN, that definitely _is_ fast! Congratulations on the smooth sailing so far. I am waiting to be merit listed myself and I can't think of a better present than that either


----------



## FastEddy (11 Dec 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> We have psychics in the Military??    Just kidding!




I stand corrected, sorry, yeah big difference, have to watch where I put my "H"s. :

Cheers


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (11 Dec 2008)

LOL i dont sleep much about 4-5 hours a night


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (12 Dec 2008)

MERRY EARLY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE ESSPECIALLY ME.........



I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY FILE MANAGER I AM MERIT LISTED ALREADY TWO AND A HALF WEEKS FROM APPLICATION TO MERIT LIST.....


----------



## abo (12 Dec 2008)

Grats on the merit listing! Im in the same boat. Best Christmas ever!


----------



## psychedelics07 (22 Dec 2008)

It only took me 2 weeks from application to interview and references were contacted the next day.  Too bad they close for Christmas,  otherwise I think my file would have been closed by now. I was told to expect a call for early January anyways, so I think it's right on schedule...


----------



## CF-DREAM (22 Jan 2009)

Congrats you guys that is fast.  I've been waiting over a year because of an ear problem, 1 more surgery next week and I should be good to re apply. Can't wait. (Gave me lots of time to get in shape though)

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Dromano (18 Feb 2009)

im so surprized how different everyone elses application process went.

for me,    it was  application - aptitude test, then fitness test,  then medical/interview..  then they checked references..

seems like they do it differently in toronto then elsewhere.


----------



## nickinguelph (21 Feb 2009)

Dromano said:
			
		

> im so surprized how different everyone elses application process went.
> 
> for me,    it was  application - aptitude test, then fitness test,  then medical/interview..  then they checked references..
> 
> seems like they do it differently in toronto then elsewhere.



The process is exactly the same for everyone, however, everyone's situation is different, and the smallest thing can cause the recruting process to grind to a crawl, ie. medical, clearance issues, etc..


----------

